# Reveg



## jungle (May 27, 2014)

I just trimmed this plant. I plan to re-veg it and get some clones from her. Shes earlier than the other blue dreams and shes purple. Hairs turned very early. The smell is unusual. Not blueberish but almost stinky, and some menthol or something. The top cola of this plant is smaller than the other colas. Whats interesting is all the buds from very bottom to top are all good size. No little stuff. I want to keep this plant because of color and earliness. also it is vertical growing. Not sure how it smokes yet. the other blue dream plants smell much more like blueberry's. And have larger top colas and I'll probably want to re-veg one of the other different ones and both of them look about the same.   SO IS THIS PLANT TRIMMED OK FOR REVEGING? Thank u. Is there any ways I can make my pics smaller? 

View attachment IMG_0307.jpg


----------



## BenfukD (May 27, 2014)

Your good to go.  Place her under 24/0 light and love on her.  She will Look funny at first with curly single leafs.  Not to worry its normal.  Have fun

Ben


----------



## Rosebud (May 28, 2014)

Well, i generally leave more leaves and lower buds, but give it a shot. Put it under 24 hours of light and it will look really weird with the leaves growing in a circle. It takes a while but she will come out of it and go back to vegging. Green mojo.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 28, 2014)

That's trimmed pretty tight for a reveg....   cross your fingers...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 28, 2014)

Usually I only take about 2/3 of the plant if I want to reveg.  This one may be a toughy to reveg as there is little of the plant left.  But go for it.  We will keep our fingers crossed for you.  

Also, do you know that the hairs turning color are not an indication of doneness?  There are many things that can make the hairs turn before the buds are done.  The only true way to tell if a plant is ready is to look at the trichs through a scope.  

You can resize your pics on your computer before posting with Paint or Picasso or similar program.


----------



## jungle (May 28, 2014)

I'll  try to veg it. I guess I was wanting more bud to smoke and didn't leave enough. I have a microscope and looked at the trics. This particular leaf seemed to have all   amber trics. I could of took more tests from other parts of the plant but didn't. A week before they were just turning amber. I feel it is picked early instead of medium or late.  but still ok. But I tried some already with a vaporizer. so far its not overly potent. It is heady, somewhat clear, but it gave me a feeling of feeling good inside. Happy feel good type. See what happens after its dried and cured. Thanks for your feed back, I'll try to resize my pics on my pc.  recently I did better with indoor lighting issues, and these blue dream pics were touched up in pacasa, and I now am realizing I need to save my changes made to the pics when making them look better. Thanks you guys.


----------



## Hackerman (May 28, 2014)

IMO, you might as well smoke those last few nuggies as well. If the plant regenerates, it will probably do so from the very bottom, below the first nodes.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 28, 2014)

I love "feeling good inside" bud.


----------



## P Jammers (May 28, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> IMO, you might as well smoke those last few nuggies as well. If the plant regenerates, it will probably do so from the very bottom, below the first nodes.


Agreed so long as that growth looks good and healthy. 

I'd also advise to put the plant over in an area where it's not getting beat by light. I normally try and shade a plant in reveg until it has started new growth.


----------



## jungle (May 29, 2014)

..the plant is in the shade. I took the rest of the buds off.  Maybe it will grow again?


----------



## Rosebud (May 30, 2014)

No, it will not grow again if you took the few buds off that you have left on the plant. It has to have buds to reveg.


----------



## jungle (May 30, 2014)

ok sounds good, that was a question I didn't understand yet....I guess no purple plant no more..next time It will get done right. tks rosebud and everyone.


----------



## Hackerman (May 30, 2014)

Let it go. It might still re-veg. I have harvested to the ground and had pot re-veg.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 30, 2014)

When I have revegged, I have ALWAYS had new growth come from the buds that were left.  I don't understand recommending taking all the buds and then believing that it could still reveg????


----------



## Hackerman (May 30, 2014)

I have has re-veg from nothing but a stem. I even notched the stem with a razor and shoots came out of the scars.

Pot is pretty hardy once the root system is established.


----------



## jungle (May 31, 2014)

I still have it reveging. see what happens. I had clones from this plant and others but they died. So I was thinking i'd like to reveg some keepers. But Leaving so much bud on to reveg is the diffucult part. I believe the next one will be done better. tks


----------



## Hackerman (May 31, 2014)

I never leave any bud on. There always seems to be plenty of leafy parts to leave on after harvest.


----------



## Rosebud (May 31, 2014)

Isn't that interesting. I left very little the first time i tried it and failed. The second time i left a quarter of the plant on and it did well... goes to show ya... ya never know for sure.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 1, 2014)

You must be special Hackman.  Generally mj does needs buds left to grow from.  I have never in many many years of growing every been able to get something to reveg if I did not leave growth on it.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 1, 2014)

I usually leave plenty of green growth. Just no buds. And, the few times I re-vegged from a stem or worse was, mostly by accident. And, like I said, this single strain is probably pretty hearty.


Oh..... and yes, I am very special. LMAO


----------



## jungle (Jun 24, 2014)

i finished harvesting the rest of my plants and left bud on them which I felt was plenty....they all look as though they are dead, no green just dry looking plants with some bud left on them..now.....Is there still hope, or are they dead. im going to plant some more seeds if these wont reveg....


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 24, 2014)

Did you end up leaving buds on the plant? If so keep watering and see what happens. If you took all the buds off, it has no where to reveg from, toss it. sorry.


----------



## jungle (Jun 25, 2014)

i left the buds on .ill keep watering to see what happens. 
i just planted a power kush 7 terperellas and 2 white Russians just in case.....tk u


----------

